# FR: tout / toute / tous / toutes



## mayflyaway

*tout, toute, tous, toutes*

What is the appropriate usage for these words?  I know the meaning, I just am not clear on when to use which.

Thanks,
Rachael

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. It discusses the grammatical choice between "tout," "toute," "tous," and "toutes." If you are interested in dicussing the _pronunciation_ of "tous," please DO NOT do so here. We have a separate thread dedicated to the subject: tous (prononciation & liaison).


----------



## la reine victoria

Hi Rachael,

tout - masculine singular 
 toute - feminine singular
 tous - masculine plural
 toutes - feminine plural

LRV


----------



## mayflyaway

Wow. Thats just too many words that mean the same thing.  I guess it's not too hard to remember which is for what.  Thanks!


----------



## la reine victoria

Mais non Mayflyaway,

The word 'tout' (all) has to agree with its subject

Examples:

Il était tout seul - he was all alone
 Elle était toute seule - she was all alone
 Ils étaient tous seuls - they (masc.) were all alone
 Elles étaient toutes seules - they (fem) were all alone.

Hope that helps.

LRV


----------



## Gaverz

Salut!

I was wondering if anyone could give me some sort of guidence on when to use the different forms of 'all' (tout) in french: there seem to be so many! Any examples would be much appreciated! 

Merci

Gaverz


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Ouch! It's a tough one ! Try this :
The French Word Tout and Its Variations
Hope it helps


----------



## Aupick

_Tout_ can be either an adjective, a pronoun or an adverb.

As an adjective, _tout_ agrees with its noun.
As a pronoun, _tout_ agrees with what it represents.

_. . . . m . . . . f_
_sing_: tout . toute
_plur_: tous . toutes

Quelqu'un a mangé *tout* le fromage.
Il a bu *toute* une bouteille de pastis.
*Tous* les hommes viennent de Mars.
*Toutes* les femmes viennent de Vénus.

As an adverb _tout_ is invariable, unless it's followed by a feminine adjective beginning with a consonant:

Il est *tout* petit.
Ils sont *tout* petits.
C'est une *tout* autre affaire.
Nous sommes *tout* heureuses.
Elle est *tout* intelligente.

But:
Elle est *toute* petite.


----------



## Xanthius

Aupick said:
			
		

> As an adverb _tout_ is invariable, unless it's followed by a feminine adjective beginning with a consonant


 
Well, I never knew that... so does that mean:

il est tout intelligent
ils sont tout intelligents
elle est tout intelligente
elles sont tout intelligentes

and

il est tout petit
ils sont tous petits
elle est toute petite
elles sont toutes petites

Or am I missing the mark?

Cheers


----------



## pieanne

Xanthius said:
			
		

> il est tout intelligent not correct; il est très intelligent/il est tout (adv.) beau, tout (adv.) prêt
> ils sont tout intelligents NO: ils sont tous intelligents
> elle est tout intelligent no; see above
> elles sont toutes intelligentes
> 
> il est tout petityes
> ils sont tous petitsyes, all of them are ...
> elle est toute petiteyes
> elles sont toutes petitesyes; all of them are...



I hope it will help you; it's a tricky matter.


----------



## Cath.S.

Un autre exemple :
_Gaverz va être tout content : il a obtenu toutes les réponses qu'il désirait !_


----------



## pHOeBeBB

*Tous & Tout*

Dear french expert,

What is the different between these two words?

Regards,
Phoebe


----------



## badgrammar

tout - masculin singulier
tous - masculin pluriel

Tout le monde
Tous les enfants


----------



## Crescent

I have just one more question on this topic:
 Does the word 'tou*t*s' exist at all? Because I have noticed that I've made this mistake several times, writing 'touts' and having it crossed out and written 'tous' instead. 
 The reason that I've done this is that somehow (don't ask me how.. I really don't know how I managed to ''learn'' this) I thought that 'touts' had to stand before masculine plural noun which begins with either a vowel or an  _H apsiré._ 
 e.g. touts oeufs 
 Am I totally wrong in this case? Would the correct version be ''*tous* oeufs''?
 Sorry for such a silly question...


----------



## geostan

The form touts does not exist.

I cannot think of a case where tous could stand next to the noun it modifies without an article. The singular form, curiously, may do so.

Tout homme qui me dit cela...
(Any man who tells me that...)

But I have only seen tous les œufs..

Cheers!


----------



## unefemme1

I just wanted to ask something, when do you use "tous" and when do you use "tout"??  I'm a bit confused here... do you use "tous" only if the subject is plural? If someone can clarify this for me with examples that would be great, thanks!


----------



## MartineC

Bonjour, je peux peut-être vous donner quelques exemples :

Nous voulons *tous* aller à la piscine.
Il a mangé *toutes* les oranges.
Nous avons eu du beau temps *tous *les jours.
*Tous *les enfants ont apprécié le repas.
En général,* toutes* les petites filles sont coquettes.

Il est tellement gentil qu'il est prêt à *tout *donner.
*Tout* le monde est disposé à aider cette famille.
Une mère fait normalement *tout* pour ses enfants.
*Tout* va bien.

J'espère que cela pourra vous aider.

MarineC.


----------



## Leunamme

It depends on the nature of the word 'tout'.
Sometimes, it is an adjective, in which case it agrees with noun in case and gender.
Tous les enfants (masc plur)
Tout le temps (masc sing)
Toute la journée (fem sing)
Toutes les filles (fem plur)

Sometimes it is a noun
Le tout, c'est de réussir. It's only used in the masculine singular in this meaning.

Sometimes, it is an adverb, and that's where it becomes complicated. It remains invariable in most cases.
J'ai tout vu.
Les tout premiers jours. In this particular case, I think you'll find that most people will write it 'les tous premiers jours', even though it's incorrect, but no-one will notice (I do it all the time).
I hope it helps.


----------



## BMR

French speakers have a rule to choice between _tout_ and _tous_.
But I don't know if it can be helpful for others ...
We use _tous_ (or _toutes_) when we can say _tous les ..._
We use _tout_ when we can say _n'importe quoi, n'importe lequel, entièrement, ..._


----------



## klodaway

I find the example "les tout premiers jours" interesting, as the rule of choice cannot apply... I guess it is one of the famous "exceptions" of the French language.
In this case, it can be translated by "very" : "the very first days".


----------



## BMR

In this case "my" rule applys : it's not _tous les premiers jours  _but _les tout premiers jours  _as  _les vraiment premiers jours_


----------



## unefemme1

Ok NOW you've confused me. What's the english meaning of les tout premiers jours? Is it "the first few days"? Or, as suggested above, "the very first days"? If it is, then we shouldn't have the need for "les vraiment premiers jours" should we??


----------



## pripri68

More easy, 

Tous ( devant pluriel masculin) Toutes ( pluriel feminin)
Tout ( singulier masc) Toute (singulier feminin)

:-~


----------



## geve

unefemme1 said:


> Ok NOW you've confused me. What's the english meaning of les tout premiers jours? Is it "the first few days"? Or, as suggested above, "the very first days"? If it is, then we shouldn't have the need for "les vraiment premiers jours" should we??


Les tout premiers jours = the very first days. 

(note: _les vraiment premiers jours_ is not correct French, BMR wrote it to illustrate the meaning )


----------



## jouesgentils12354

*tous, tout, et toutes*

Je jamais sais quand utiliser les trois.  Aide-moi!


----------



## marget

As adjectives, tout is masculine singular, tous - masculine plural, toutes is feminine plural.  Examples:  tout le livre, tous les livres, toutes les filles. As pronouns,  tout means everything and tous means all of them/all. Examples would be "J'ai tout compris" and "Ils sont tous là."


----------



## jouesgentils12354

What would I use for feminine singular.

"J'ai vu tout de la bibliotheque?"


----------



## Benjy

Hi 

I'll give you a brief run down, I'm sure one of the grammar heavyweights will come and give you something more in depth later.

tout etc can be used in 2(!) distinct ways : 

1: Adjective
2: Adverb
3: pronoun
for the adjective/pronoun you need to commit to memory the following "table"

---------|Singular |Plural.....l
Masculine|tout......|tous.....|
Feminine   |toute.....|toutes..|


----------



## Benjy

jouesgentils12354 said:


> What would I use for feminine singular.
> 
> "J'ai vu tout de la bibliotheque?"



Depends on what you are trying to say 

J'ai tout vu dans la bibliotheque, j'ai vu toute la bibliotheque...


----------



## cropje_jnr

[…]

*Tous* = people, plural, masculine

Tous les soirs = every evening
Cette mesure n'a pas été acceptée par tous* = *this measure hasn't been accepted by everyone (all) -- "S" is pronounced.

*Tout* = singular, masculine
Tout le temps = all the time

*Toute* = feminine, singular
Toute la journée = all day

*Toutes* = feminine, plural
Toutes les trois minutes = every three minutes.


----------



## Xavier11222

[…]
Tout can be an adjective, an adverb or a pronoun, and sometimes is a noun, so the different uses and agreements you'll see are ruled by more than just the gender/number issue.
[…]


----------



## LV4-26

In short, _tous_ would be for a countable quantity, _tout _for a non countable one - or for a group of countable items considered as a whole -  and _toutes_ is the feminine form of _tous_.

Examples
_Tous les enfants sont prêts_ (All the children are ready)
_J'ai tout pris_ (I've taken it all)
_Je les connais tous_ (I know all of them)
_Toutes les filles sont parties_ (all the girls have left)


----------



## mnewcomb71

tout = all m.s
tous = all m.p
toute = all f.s
toutes = all f.p


----------



## Kallisti

Hi there again! My question this time has to do with the word TOUT!
I’ve understood so far that TOUT is the masc. singular – TOUTE the fem. sing. – TOUS the masc. plural & TOUTES the fem. plural. All ok so far. 

But being a beginner, I see various crazy stuff all around such as “touts les conforts”, “*touse la ville”, “touses les étudiantes”, “touses les trois” (instead of tous les trois),* “*je suis touse seule” etc… confusing me even more than I already am !*
**
*Anyone can bother to untangle all this for me, pliiiiiz??*


----------



## pieanne

The only valid forms are "tout", "tous", "toute" and "toutes"


----------



## SaintGerm

Kallisti said:


> “touts les conforts”, “touse la ville”, “touses les étudiantes”, “touses les trois”, “je suis touse seule”


All incorrect.


----------



## Westley12

Bonjour!
I've read this entire thread and I'm still not sure......I have a three line stanza...Tout(e) seul(e), en silence, tu pleures. I think it should be feminine, 'e's included, but can somebody confirm? I really don't want to get this wrong. Oh the 'tu' is directed at a female.


----------



## itka

The 'tu' is directed at a female :
So : "Toute seule, en silence, tu pleures."


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

la reine victoria said:


> Ils étaient tous seuls - they (masc.) were all alone



I do not agree with "ils étaient TOUS seuls" as in: "they were ALL alone"...I would translate this as: "all of them were alone"

il s'agit d'un adverbe: Adverbe, il a le sens de *tout à fait, entièrement, complètement *; il est alors invariable

BUT

quand *tout* précède un adjectif féminin commençant par une *consonne ou un h aspiré*, il s'accorde avec lui. C'est le seul *adverbe* qui peut varier:
- des fillettes toutes rouges et toutes honteuses...


----------



## Tararam

Why is "le tout premier" not grammatically correct?


----------



## jann

Tararam said:


> Why is "le tout premier" not grammatically correct?


It is grammatically correct! 

_Le tout premier_ = the very first, when you speak of one single thing that is grammatically masculine


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Hm, reading this post I must say I ended up confused myself...
Am I correct in assuming the following:

-Ils étaient tout seuls : they were *all alone*
-elles étaient toutes seules: : " " " "

the rule states that "tout" should be modified when used as an *adverb* in front of an adjective that is "*féminin ou commençant par un h-aspiré" *


-Ils étaient tous seuls:* all of them* were alone: here "tout" is not used as an adverb, but as an *adjective* no?


----------



## jann

I think you have it more or less straight, Pure_Yvesil, but just to prevent all ambiguity: 

Ils étaient tout seuls - they were *completely *alone.  (adverb)
Ils étaient tous seuls; Tous étaient seuls -* all of them* were alone (pronoun - but this sentence isn't very logical, because *each* should be alone, not "all").
Tous les hommes étaient seuls - All of the men were alone (adjective)


The rules are confusing, because this word can have so many different grammatical functions.*1.* "Tout" is a masculine singular noun that means "everything"
_.....Il a tout fait ; tout est prêt !

_* 2.* "Tout/tous/toute/toutes" is an adjective that means "all," "every," or "whole/entire." Like any adjective, it agrees in number and gender with the noun it modifies.
_.....__On a volé tous mes crayons et toutes mes gommes !   = _Someone stole all my pencils and all my erasers_
.... __Je vais lire toute l'histoire.   _= I'm going to read the whole/entire story.
_.....__Tout homme est mortel. _= Every man is mortal.
_.....__Il chante toute la journée. _= He sings all day (long)

* 3.* "Tous" and "toutes" are pronouns that mean "all (of them)" or "everyone"
Like any pronoun, it has the number and gender of the noun it replaces. Since "all" is by definition plural, it is logical that there is no singular form for this pronoun.
_.....__I__ls ont tous fait la même erreur, Tous ont fait la même erreur.  = _Everyone / They all of them made the same mistake.
_.....__Toutes étaient très belles.  _= All of them (f.) were very beautiful, they were all very beautiful.
_.....__Nous le ferrons tous les quatre._ = All four of us will do it.
_.....__Ils sont tous étonnés de te voir. = _They (m.) are all of them astonished to see you.
_.....__Elles sont toutes contentes de te voir. = _They (f.) are all of them happy to see you.

* 4.* Tout is an adverb that means "entirely," "completely," or "quite." Adverbs are invariable... but "tout" has an exception, which comes about for phonetic reasons: so when the adverb "tout" is followed by a feminine adjective that starts with a consonant or an aspirate H, it will agree in number and gender with the adjective.
_.....__ Ils sont tout étonnés de te voir._ = They are quite astonished to see you.
_....._ _ Ils sont tout contents de te voir._  = They are quite happy to see you.
_....._ _ Elle est tout étonnée de te voir.    
__.....__ Elles sont tout étonnées de te voir.    
__.....__ Elle est toute contente de te voir.    
__.....__ Elles sont toutes contentes de te voir._ - (note that this last example is indistinguishable from the final example in category #3)​Does this help?


----------



## Jacques818

Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai une question au sujet de l'usage du mot "tout" (dans toutes ses formes-tout, toute, etc) . Quelle est la différence entre quand on utilise "tout, toute, tous, ou toutes" suivi par un article défini et quand on n'ajoute pas d'article défini? Par exemple, c'est quoi la différence entre "tous les gâteaux sont délicieux" et "tous gâteaux sont délicieux"? Ceci est une question qui me déroute depuis longtemps alors j'espère que quelqu'un du forum peut m'aider! Merci à ceux qui répondent, j'apprécie l'aide!


----------



## arundhati

"Tous gâteaux sont délicieux" ne se dit pas. Par contre, on peut trouver cette forme quand on utilise "tous/toute/toutes" comme synonyme de "quelconque", par exemple "toute personne susceptible d'apporter son aide est la bienvenue".
On peut citer également les phrases sans verbe pour préciser les prestations proposées par un magasin : "Imprimerie Dupont, tous travaux administratifs".


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que dans une vraie phrase (avec verbe), _tout(e) _sans article ne peut être que singulier :
- tout gâteau est délicieux 
- toute personne est bienvenue 
- tous gâteaux sont délicieux 
- toutes personnes sont bienvenues


----------



## Henoc

1. Tous les/Toutes les -> all the [personne/chose]
Exemples -
a. Tous les garçons sont présents
b. Toutes les maisons de ce quartier sont belles

2. Tout le/Toute la [pour les choses] -> chose entière
Exemples-
a. Voilà le noveau livre de M.X. Tout le livre est intéressant
b. Regardez cette maison. Toute la maison est belle.

3. Tout/Toute + nom au singulier -> chaque [généralement pour les choses]
Tout livre de notre biblo est intéressant.

4. Pronoms indéfinis
a. Il y a beaucoup de livres ici. Tous sont bons.
b. Il y a beaucoup de maisons ici. Elles sont toutes belles.

5. Tout -> pronom neutre [se réfère à l'ensembe des choses]
J'ai assisté à la classe, mais je n'ai rien compris, tout m'a échappé


----------



## Rypervenche

I just saw a post on the usage of the plural version of "tout seul" and it got me thinking. How would you use it in its feminine form ?

From what I understand, it goes a bit like this:

Nous sommes seuls. (We are alone.)
Nous sommes tout seuls. (We are completely alone.)
Nous sommes tous seuls. (We are all [all of us] alone.)
Nous sommes tous tout seuls. (We are all [all of us] completely alone.)

Would it work this way for the feminine version ?

Nous sommes seules.
Nous sommes tout seules./Nous sommes toutes seules. (Not sure which)
Nous sommes toutes seules.
Nous sommes toutes toutes seules./Nous sommes toutes tout seules. (Again, not sure)

If anyone could help me understand this, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you,

Perry


----------



## stephou

Nous sommes seules. 
Nous sommes toutes seules.
Nous sommes toutes seules.
Nous sommes toutes toutes seules.

the difficulty is here : its the same sentence for "we are all [all of us] alone" and "we are completly alone". but, you dont say really often "we are all [all of us] seules", and if you want to, then be clear and specify how many women "nous sommes toutes les 3 (par exemple) seules"


----------



## cordeliaeugenia

hamer1970 said:


> Does this mean that if I said, "Tout les hommes sont malades" that would be incorrect? Should it be "Tous les hommes"?




Yes, it should go ''Tous les hommes''. Here, ''tous'' is an adjective in plural and the whole construction has the meaning of ''All men/All men, without exception'' 

So, every time you use the plural form of the adjective ''tout'' which is ''tous'' for masculine nouns & ''toutes'' for feminine nouns followed by a plural definite article (les) or a demonstarative (ces-adj; ceux-pro) and a noun you get the meaning ''without exception'' 

tous/toutes + les/ces/ceux + a plural noun = Without exception

Tous les hommes sont mortels. = All men(,without exception,) are mortal.


----------



## ragouti

Bonsoir! 

J'ai une petite question à propos de l'expression "quitte et libre de toute(s) charge(s) de transcription" dans un contrat de vente d'une maison d'habitation. Doit-on écrire "de toute charge " ou "de toutes charges" ? J'ai rencontré les deux, sont-elles toutes les deux correctes ? 

Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux sont possibles, le singulier distributif étant légèrement plus fréquent que le pluriel collectif.


----------



## radiation woman

Dear all,

In the sentence "Pour toute question complémentaire, je vous prie de nous contacter au téléphone" is it also correct to say "Pour toute*s* question*s* complémentaire*s*"?

Thanks in advance.

Helen


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, both are indeed possible, but the singular is more common. Anyway, there is a slight nuance between the two: the singular meaning _any_; the plural _all_.


----------



## lka23

We are suppose to fill in the blank with the correct form of the pronoun tout, tous, or toutes

J'ai acheté un magnétoscope et plusieurs cassettes; j'ai (blank) payé avec ma carte bleue.

Au Moyen Age, les ponts de Paris étaient en bois; de nos jours, presque (blank) sont en pierre.

I know the answer is tout for the first and tous for the second but I don't understand why they are different. In general, I am confused when using tout as a pronoun. How do I know when to use tout vs tous or toutes? I understand the usage when tout is used as an adjective or adverb. I just don't understand why in the first sentence (j'ai tout payé) tout is used instead of tous if it represents a plural noun.

Thank you!


----------



## Merkurius

All right! Here is just a suggestion.


> J'ai acheté un magnétoscope et plusieurs cassettes; j'ai (blank) payé avec ma carte bleue.


You use *tout *here because you are making one purchase. 


> Au Moyen Age, les ponts de Paris étaient en bois; de nos jours, presque (blank) sont en pierre.


You use *tous *here because the bridges are in plural, you can't change that.

But wait for a francophone to correct me if I'm wrong.
-M-


----------



## SwissPete

Tout ...- masculin singulier
Tous ...- masculin pluriel
Toute ..- féminin singulier
Toutes - féminin pluriel


----------



## yuechu

À l'instar de : "les tout premiers jours" with its "tout invariable", would we always say: "les tout premières personnes" (the very first people... to have arrived, etc), with "les toutes premières personnes" being grammatical incorrect?


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid you've mixed up the right spelling. In the feminine, when the next word starts with a consonant, the adverb _tout_ agrees with the noun for euphony reasons:

_les tout premières personnes_ 
_les *toutes* premières personnes_ 

But:

_les *tout* premiers arrivants_ (masc.)
_Elles sont *tout* étonnées_ (vowel)


----------



## yuechu

Oh, that's right. Thanks for the correction, Maître Capello! I was mistakenly basing the "tout invariable" on a rule earlier in this thread (?) which was later corrected (since it is not truly invariable).

I was thinking that the adverb "tout" (in its various forms -- toutes, tout) could not possibly be pronounced without a final "t" sound when modifying a feminine adjective/noun and it looks like this is true!

This adverb "tout" spelling (rule which I had forgotten about!) seems to be one of the less logical rules in French grammar--yet is easy to remember, since which sounds right is correct!


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

When ending a letter, I write "love to all" which is "bisous à tous". I was just wondering if "bisous à tout" is also correct. I don't think it is as you require the plural form which is tous.
Please confirm.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

You need _tou*s*_ because you mean "everyone"; _tou*t*_ would mean "everything".


----------



## besthost86

> Quand faut-il accorder tout?
> 
> Tout, quand il est adverbe, ne s'accorde jamais.
> exemple : elle est tout habillée de rouge, les jurés sont tout-puissants, une tout autre version.
> Exceptions :
> il s'accorde avec l'adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne ou un 'h' aspiré.
> exemple : une expression toute faite, des sirènes toutes hurlantes.
> (source)



Having this read, I'm a bit confused, because in one of my grammar books there's a phrase: " la maison tout renouvelée"
Shouldn't that be "toute renouvelée" since I got a feminine adjective starting with a consonant?

What about adjectives  which are the same for M and F?

E.g. "Les couronnes toutes ceramiques". A crown is feminine but the adjective has only ONE form. I'm at odds.
Les filles toute timides  or Les filles tout timides ?  I don't know how to agree "tout" in these cases, so if anyone could help me, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## geostan

I don't know if the revised rules of grammar allow the simple form tout, but I would definitely write toute renouvelée and toutes céramiques.


----------



## jann

_la maison toute renouvelée_ 
_les couronnes toutes ceramiques_ 
_les filles toute timides  _or_ les filles tout timides_  --> _Les filles tout*es* timides_ 


besthost86 said:


> Shouldn't that be "toute renouvelée" since I got a feminine adjective starting with a consonant?
> What about adjectives  which are the same for M and F?


 You are  correct; your book is mistaken.  It doesn't matter if the masculine and  feminine forms of the adjective are spelled identically: the adjective  is still feminine when it describes a feminine noun.  I think you'll  find the rule that I had outlined in my previous post to be helpful:


jann said:


> *4.* Tout is an adverb that means "entirely," "completely," or "quite." Adverbs are invariable... but "tout" has an exception, which comes about for phonetic reasons: so when the adverb "tout" is followed by a feminine adjective that starts with a consonant or an aspirate H, it will agree in number and gender with the adjective.


----------



## Aldeb2

Bonjour.  Thanks very much to everyone for your patience and the very clear explanations on this topic!  But now I have found the following sentence in one of my books and I am confused all over again.  Can someone kindly translate the following sentence and explain why one uses tous and toutes in this way? -- "Bonsoir a tous et ... bien sur, bonsoir a toutes!"  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Aldeb2 and welcome! 

In your example, _tous_ and _toutes_ are pronouns (= everyone, all ≠ totally, entirely). They therefore agree in gender with the people they represent: _tous_ in the masculine; _toutes_ in the feminine.


----------



## Aldeb2

Maitre Capello - thank you very much for your reply!!  So then, if I understand you correctly, is it sort of like saying, "Bonsoir, Mesdames et Messieurs?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, exactly. 

_Bonsoir à tous et à toutes_ = Good evening everyone / Good evening, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonsoir, 

Est-ce que 'tout' serait invariable dans ce contexte ? 

'Tout(e) comme moi, elle a suivi ce cours...' 
Je ne me rappelle plus les règles pour l'accord de 'tout'...  Et est-ce que le 'tout' ici renvoie à 'elle' ou à 'moi' (le 'moi' aussi serait féminin ici !) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

Dans ce cas, c'est *tout*.


----------



## pointvirgule

Parce que c'est un adverbe dans ce contexte.


----------



## janpol

tout comme moi, elle... = exactement comme moi, elle...


----------



## jrios27

Salut! 

Vu que c'est possible dire "Imprimerie Dupont, *tous* travaux administratifs", quand est-ce que c'est possible utiliser "tous et toutes" de cette manière?

Quelle est la différence entre

tous travaux administratifs

et

tout travail administratif 

Merci!


----------



## jann

Without further context, we could make the following general distinction:
_
tous travaux administratifs_ = "all administrative jobs/tasks"
The statement is about multiple jobs or tasks (_travaux_), every single one of which is administrative in nature.

_tout travail administratif = _"any administrative job/task," "all administrative work"
Here, you evoke a generic administrative job/task in the singular (_travail_) in order to make a general statement that will be true for any and all such work.


----------



## markus674

I find it difficult to determine when 'tout' is being used as an adverb or an adjective, thus I find it difficult to determine whether it should agree or not. I had to translate the following phrase for an exercise:

We are all very tired - the correct translation was apparently "nous sommes tous fatigués", so does that mean 'tous' here is an adjective, because if it was an adverb it wouldn't agree?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _Nous sommes *tous* fatigués_ and _Nous sommes *tout* fatigués_ are indeed theoretically possible from a pure grammatical standpoint. However, they don't mean the same thing and the latter would sound a bit weird.

_Nous sommes *tous* fatigués_ = We are *all* tired.
_Nous sommes *tout* fatigués_ = We are *totally/very* tired.

Another adjective would make the second option sound better:

_Nous sommes *tous* émus_ = We are *all* moved.
_Nous sommes *tout* émus_ = We are *totally/very* moved.


----------

